# Is this common?



## indianshaft (May 29, 2007)

I'm new to the whole golf thing, and today I was looking at my driver and saw a dent in it is this something common?


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

its called a dent..you get them from banging it on stuff or bumping into stuff ..all of our drivers don't have dents


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Dents like that usually come from a couple of things. Your probably teeing your ball way to low, thats forcing you to "go down and get it". A good drive should leave the tee standing in place after the balls gone, and the driver should N E V E R touch the ground, driving is a sweeping action. You asked "is this common", yes for people who are new at golf its all too common, but we live and learn.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Where is the "dent"?


----------



## indianshaft (May 29, 2007)

I'm left handed so its on the side closest to me right near the front. So its not abnormal as I get better it should happen less? Also is there a way to fix it, and how is it going to affect the club?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

on the face or crown?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Sounds like it's on the heel? That be a bad mishit buddy..


----------

